# Were to get ''American'' vivs in uk?



## Joel_Hanna (Jul 30, 2010)

every time i look at a video of an americans reptiles on youtube, they have them in an all glass viv with a mesh lid (20 gallon, 40 gallon breeder etc.). is there anywere you guys know of in uk or websites for uk that sell them?

I was thinking they could be fish tanks, but fish tanks dont have the mesh lid.

thanks! :2thumb:


----------



## sihunt (Jun 21, 2010)

Hi. The tanks made by Zilla in the USA are essentially aquariums with a special top rim to allow for a lockable, sliding top screen mesh. Actually, you are better off with a front opening enclosure as it is less stressful for the reptile because they can see your hand entering the tank easier rather than from above.


----------



## s3xy_sheep (Jan 28, 2009)

you can buy the lids for converting fishtanks got one on a small tank here with bulb fittin, mesh type vent on one side an a sliding glass lid on it ...try ebay


----------



## Spikebrit (Oct 23, 2006)

These tanks are really not sutable for the UK. it is difficults to maintain temps (its worms in teh US) as heat excapes along with other issues realting to humidity etc. 

You also have the issue the reptile dont like be approched from above. 

You are far better going with a front opening wooden viv. Or front opening all glass vivs if you want to see all around it; though being open is more stressful for the rep.

jay


----------



## Joel_Hanna (Jul 30, 2010)

ohh thanks for the help guys  ill just stick to a wooden one


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

difficult to maintain temps?... ridiculous!


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

the same thing as an aquarium and screen lid... no difference at all... yet people use these all the time...

an aquarium and screen lid makes for a very practical cage...









... a lot cheaper too!


----------



## spinnin_tom (Apr 20, 2011)

how does the conversion thing work? does it just fit onto the rim of the glass, after cutting it to size, then you get a lid to cut to size and the mesh too?
it would be worth getting a few clearseal 12X8X8 inch aquariums for scorpions if that's the case.. yes they don't need it, but it looks a lot nicer than a plastic black lid.


----------



## riley165 (Dec 8, 2009)

Manchester pets and aquatics used to sell the conversion lids with a top sliding piece of glass give them a shout see if they still sell them??


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

You can also look for Perfecto tanks if they're still made - these have sliding wire mesh tops, and some of them even come with shelves in them.


----------



## Spot (Jun 15, 2011)

Ssthisto said:


> You can also look for Perfecto tanks if they're still made - these have sliding wire mesh tops, and some of them even come with shelves in them.


Your right. They are sold as hamster/mice type enclosures.

They used to sell them in [email protected] but not sure if they still do.


----------



## jonodrama (May 7, 2009)

HABU said:


> difficult to maintain temps?... ridiculous!
> 
> 
> image


I remember those sort of set ups.

Clear seal still to a metal and glass lid for the fish tanks, with a hole for a spot light fitting.


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

Ssthisto said:


> You can also look for Perfecto tanks if they're still made - these have sliding wire mesh tops, and some of them even come with shelves in them.


30" Perfecto Reptile/hamster Tank in Salisbury









http://www.nextag.com/serv/main/buy...es&search=reptile+cages&m=7309303179203592709


----------

